# Best Movie Quotes



## SkiDog (Aug 17, 2006)

This has probably been a thread..but in the interest of starting something "new" thought this might be a time killer...

Its tough....theres sooo many...

"say what again...I dare you"

"is what a country?"

M


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2006)

"Shh, listen...Do you smell something?"


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 17, 2006)

"slider........you stink"

"woooo hooooo jesters dead"

M


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2006)

"He's an asshole. Anybody with a haircut like that, you know they're an asshole."


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 17, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> "He's an asshole. Anybody with a haircut like that, you know they're an asshole."



this could go on for days...I love it...I was just talking with a buddy this past weekend about how much we like quoteing movies...

heres another..

"it was only a matter of time before they got to stacks"

M


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a bad thread.  I might loose my job responding to it every 3 seconds.  I'll start with a few from a movie I watched last night:

"Let's agree to disagree"

"When in Rome"

Ron - "Look the most glorious rainbow!"  Veronica - "Do me on it!"


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2006)

"the Dude abides"

"Danny, to me winning isn't important... you do."

"I knew it!  I'm surrounded by assholes!"

"The servant waits... while the master baits."


----------



## hammer (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's an "official" list:

http://www.afi.com/tvevents/100years/quotes.aspx#list

Here's another one...

"When there is no more room in hell, the dead will walk the earth."


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2006)

"Boy, if he's here, who's running hell? Ah?"


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> "the Dude abides"



"nice marmot"

"where is the money lebowski, or ve kill zee girl"

"shut up donnie"

"no donnie theyre nileists"

man that movie ROCKED....

M


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2006)

SkiDog said:


> "nice marmot"
> 
> "where is the money lebowski, or ve kill zee girl"
> 
> ...



"What are you, a f*ckin' park ranger."

"Careful maann, there's a beverage!"

"This aggression will not stand, man."

"It really tied the room together."

"This is not a worthy advisary.  Buncha towleheads trying to find reverse in a Soviet tank."

Yeah, basically every line from that movie.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> "What are you, a f*ckin' park ranger."
> 
> "Careful maann, there's a beverage!"
> 
> ...



Best part was when he dropped the joint into his lap while driving and tried to put it out with the beer.....crashed into the dumpster...too friggin funny...

Oh and when he makes a whihte russian with dry non dairy creamer..HA

M


----------



## andyzee (Aug 17, 2006)

There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie and Dim. And we sat in the Korova Milkbar, trying to make up our razudoks what to do with the evening. The Korova Milkbar sold milk-plus; milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom, which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and get you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence.

And ofcourse:

And the first thing that flashed into my gulliver was that I'd like to have her right down there on the floor with the old in-out, real savage.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie and Dim. And we sat in the Korova Milkbar, trying to make up our razudoks what to do with the evening. The Korova Milkbar sold milk-plus; milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom, which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and get you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence.
> 
> And ofcourse:
> 
> And the first thing that flashed into my gulliver was that I'd like to have her right down there on the floor with the old in-out, real savage.




Oh, Andy - one of my faves!!!


"And what's wrong with your's, little sister?" 

"You shall hear devil trumpets and angel trombones - you are invited!" 

"C'mon, thou old Billy Goat Billy!  Come and get a kick in the yarbles!  That's if you GOT any yarbles.....!!"

"I'm the only only person who can save you from yourself!!" - as Mr. Deltoid grabs Alex by the nuts......

"It's not fair!  It's not fair that I can't slooshy lovely, lovely Ludwig Van.....!!"


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 17, 2006)

More Kubrick - 


"I am senior drill instructor Hartman.  Because I am hard you will not like me, but I will teach you.  If you leave my island, ladies, you will be a weapon......"

"Did your parents have any children that lived, Pyle?"

"What is your major malfunction??? Didn't your mommy and daddy give you enough love when you were a child?"


----------



## andyzee (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't know how many times I saw that movie, I liked in so many different ways. It's also what first turned me on to classical music..


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Don't know how many times I saw that movie, I liked in so many different ways. It's also what first turned me on to classical music..



Alright, that's a little strange that a clockwork orange first turned you on to 'classical' music, but whatever-

"You had best unf*ck yourself, or I will tear off your head and sh*t down your neck!"



Classic....


----------



## andyzee (Aug 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> Alright, that's a little strange that a clockwork orange first turned you


 
Why do you find that strange? The first time I saw Clockwork Orange I was like 14 or 15 and into nothing but rock. That movie opened up my eyes to other possibilities.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Why do you find that strange? The first time I saw Clockwork Orange I was like 14 or 15 and into nothing but rock. That movie opened up my eyes to other possibilities.



I don't know, it was my kneejerk reaction.  I have no good reason for it.



You're pretty strange as it is, though, so par for the course I guess.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> You're pretty strange as it is, though, so par for the course I guess.


 
And don't you forget it!


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 17, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> More Kubrick -
> 
> 
> "I am senior drill instructor Hartman.  Because I am hard you will not like me, but I will teach you.  If you leave my island, ladies, you will be a weapon......"
> ...



"It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress."

"I can't hear you. Sound off like you've got a pair."

"I admire your honesty. Hell, I like you. You can come over to my house and f*ck my sister."

"Private Pyle, I'm gonna give you three seconds, excactly three f*cking seconds, to wipe that stupid looking grin off your face, or I will gouge out your eyeballs and skull f*ck you."

so many more...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

"I have two guns, one for each of ya. "

"I'm your huckleberry."


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> "I have two guns, one for each of ya. "
> 
> "I'm your huckleberry."



_Fantastic_ movie.


"Does this mean we're not friends anymore?  Why Ed, if I thought that you weren't my friend, well, I don't know if I could bear it"

Wyatt: "Well I'll be damned!"
Doc: "You may indeed, if you're lucky."

"My hypocrisy knows no bounds."

"I stand corrected, Wyatt, you're an oak."

"My dear, I have not yet begun to defile myself."


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sherman McMasters: Where is he? 
Doc Holliday: Down by the creek, walking on water.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2006)

"Who _are_ those guys?"

Butch "I don't want to sound like a sore sport, but when it's done, if I'm dead, kill him."
Sundance "Love to."

"Morons.  I've got morons on my team.  No one is going to rob us going _down_ the mountain.  We have got no money going _down_ the mountain."

"I have a vision, and the rest of the world wears bifocals."

"If he'd just pay me what he's paying them to stop me robbing him, I'd stop robbing him."

Sundance: "No, I said."
Butch: "What's the matter with you?"
Sundance: "I can't swim."
Butch:  "Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you."


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 18, 2006)

"We're in a tight spot - we're in a tight spot!"

"I don't want Fop, I want Dapper Dan.  I'm a Dapper Dan man."

"DO NOT SEEK THE TRAY-SURE!"

"We thought you was a toad....."

"Any of you boys a smithy or otherwise trained in the metallurgical sciences?"

"Mama says he's bona fide.  He's a suitor."

"I'm here to tell you boys - there is great money to be made in the service of the Lord!!!"

Again, so many others........:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

Joey, do you like movies about gladiators? 

Captain Oveur: You ever been in a cockpit before? 
Joey: No sir, I've never been up in a plane before. 
Captain Oveur: You ever seen a grown man naked? 

Captain Oveur: Joey, have you ever been to a Turkish prison?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff. 

So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 18, 2006)

"boy...you got a panty on yer head"

M


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2006)

"I smell varmit poon tang.  And the only good varmit poon tang is dead varmit poon tang, I think."

"So what brings you to this nape of the woods... neck of the wape... how come you're here?"

"Cindarella boy, ah, tears in his eyes I guess... / It's in the hole!"

"Can you make a bull shot?"
"Can you make a shoe smell?"
"Very funny, very funny, what time are you due back in boy's town?"

"Oh, are you Roman Catholic?  Well then I'm very sorry, but I'm afraid you can't come."

"When you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consiousness.  So I got that going for me.  Which is nice."

"Don't mind the wires, doctors orders."

"This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff."


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 18, 2006)

Marc said:


> "I smell varmit poon tang.  And the only good varmit poon tang is dead varmit poon tang, I think."
> 
> "So what brings you to this nape of the woods... neck of the wape... how come you're here?"
> 
> ...



Was waiting for all these...one of the greats...

I see AIRPLANE made the list finally too.....I could go on for hours and hours...but I refraid lest I be accused of padding my post count.. ;-)

M


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

You using the whole fist, Doc?


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 18, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> You using the whole fist, Doc?




"MOON RIVER"

M


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2006)

"I didn't get a 'harumph' outta that guy!  You watch your ass!"

"You use your tongue prettier n' a twenty dollar whore."

"You know, morons."

"Hey, where the white women at?"

"Badges! We don't need no stinkin' badges!"

"Come on, boys! The way you're lollygaggin' around here with them picks and them shovels, you'd think it was a hundert an' twenty degree. Can't be more than a hundert an' fourteen"

"Rape, murder, arson and rape."
"You said rape twice."
"I like rape."

"Has anyone got a dime?  Somebody's gotta go back and get a sh*t load a' dimes."


----------



## hammer (Aug 18, 2006)

"Lighten up, Francis."


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

It rubs the lotion on its skin. It does this whenever it is told. 

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## marcski (Aug 18, 2006)

You know, like nunchuck skills, bowhunting skills, computer hacking skills... Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 20, 2006)

Losers always whine about "doing their best."
Winners go home and F*** the prom queen.

Tanner got in a fight with the 8th grade.
"Who in the 8th grade?"
The whole 8th grade.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 21, 2006)

"Let me explain something to you. Um, I am not 'Mr. Lebowski'. You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing."


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2006)

"You don't go out dressed like that looking for a job do you? On a weekday??"

"Is this a... what day is this?"


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tattoo on the lower back? Might as well be a bullseye.


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2006)

"He would have an _enormous_ shwanshtoker."
".... Well, that goes without saying."
"He's going to be very popular."

"Sedagive?!?"

"Call it, a hunch!"

"You know, I'm quite a brilliant surgeon, I could help you with that hump."
".... what hump?"

"To the lumberyard!"


----------



## Zand (Aug 21, 2006)

"I fart in your general direction."


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 22, 2006)

"Blast off: one-eight-oh. Two hundred: Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval. Two ten: U.S. Government certified. Two twenty: lunar trajectory, junk of the month club, sirloin steak. Two thirty: Grade A poison. Absolute dynamite. Eighty-nine percent pure junk. Best I've ever seen. If the rest is like this, you'll be dealing on this load for two years."

"You dumb guinea."
"How the hell was I supposed to know he had a knife."
"Never trust a nigger."
"He could have been white."
"Never trust anyone!"

"Crazy kid, locked me up with my own cuffs.  Toss me the keys."
"I thought I told you to get folders for all this stuff.  This scrapbook is like you - a mess."

One of my alltime favorites....


----------



## hammer (Aug 22, 2006)

Zand said:


> "I fart in your general direction."


Monty Python quotes would be worthy of a separate thread...


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2006)

May I help you Dr? 
 Oh it's me, Dr. Rosenpenis. I'm just here to check out Alan Stanwyks file. 
 Dr. who? 
 Dr. Rosenrosen, I'm here to get to the records room. 
 What was that name again? 
 It's Dr. Rosen, I want to check the records room.


----------



## Paul (Aug 24, 2006)

Dad: He's never tired. He's never miserable.
Mom: He's young.
Dad: When I was young I was tired and miserable. 

Dad: What is this?
Mom: It's sauteed zucchini.
Dad: It's I-tey food. I don't want no I-tey food.
Mom: It's not. I got it at the A&P. It's like... squash.
Dad: I know I-tey food when I hear it! It's all them "eenie" foods... zucchini... and linguini... and fettuccine. I want some American food, dammit! I want French fries! 

Refund? Refund? 

Cyril: Hey! Are you really gonna shave your legs?
Dave: Certo! All the Italians do it.
Mike: Ah. Some country. The women don't shave theirs.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 24, 2006)

"Rommel you magnificent bastard, I read your book!"

Great line from a great movie delivered by a great actor who won an Oscar for it.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Aug 24, 2006)

Strange things are afoot at the Circle K.


This one goes to eleven



Did IQs just drop sharply while I was away?


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2006)

"Prepare ship for light speed."  
 "No, no, no, light speed is too slow."
"Light speed, too slow?"
"Yes, we're gonna have to go right to ludicrous speed."


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2006)

You can't really dust for vomit. 

It's like, how much more black could this be? and the answer is none. None more black. 

We've got Armadillos in our trousers. It's really quite frightening.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Aug 24, 2006)

"Here i am 16 and I'm parking Cadillacs"
Goodfellas while is very quotable  has many quotes that I could not repeat on this forum

but the list below is fromthe comic geniousof my favorite funny-man 
Voted "#1 Wise Ass" on VH1 Mr. Bill Murray

"They hate it when you do this"
Dr. Peter Venkman playing the piano Ghostbusters

"Riots on the Streets, Dogs and Cats Living Together, Mass Hysteria!"
--Ghostbusters

"Thats all he said"
--Lost in Translation

"I was in the Virgin Islands once. Met a girl. We ate lobster and drank pina-coladas. At sunset we made love like Sea Otters. That was a pretty good day. Why couldn't I get that day over and over and over?"
--Ground Hogs Day

"Oh, it's not the speed really so much. I just wish I hadn't drunk all that cough syrup this morning." 
--Stripes

"Grow? Who could grow more than me? Talk about massive potential for growth. I am the little acorn that becomes the oak. You can't go. All the plants are gonna die."
--Stripes

"Come on it's Czecheslovakia. We zip in we pick them up we zip right out again. We're not going to Moscow. It's Czecheslovakia. It's like going into Wisconsin."
--Stripes

OK im done for now


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2006)

Bold talk for a one-eyed fat man.


----------



## Marc (Aug 28, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> You can't really dust for vomit.
> 
> It's like, how much more black could this be? and the answer is none. None more black.
> 
> We've got Armadillos in our trousers. It's really quite frightening.



Well, this piece is called "Lick My Love Pump."

These go to eleven.

So when you're playing you feel like a preserved moose on stage?
Yeah. 


LOL, I love that movie!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 28, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> "We should probably stop hijacking this thread and continue this over here.
> 
> 
> It is pretty ironic his name is actually Lloyd, though isn't it?We should probably stop hijacking this thread and continue this over here.
> ...




Good point.

PS - Not sure how to pull a quote from another thread.

PPS - Fixed


----------



## Marc (Aug 28, 2006)

Write this:

[quote] ... [/quote]

and replace the elipses with the text you wish to quote.

And write this to include the name of the OP:

[quote=Marc] ... [/quote]


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

Marc said:


> Write this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What movie is that from?


----------



## Kooch (Aug 29, 2006)

*useful advice*



SkiDog said:


> This has probably been a thread..but in the interest of starting something "new" thought this might be a time killer...
> 
> Its tough....theres sooo many...
> 
> ...



"When you have to shoot, shoot....don't talk."

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly (Eli Wallach as Tuco)


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got a new favorite, and it's one I intend to use any time I'm asked what I do for a living:

"I'm retired. I invented dice when I was a kid."


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

Kooch said:


> "When you have to shoot, shoot....don't talk."
> 
> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly (Eli Wallach as Tuco)



That is my favorite movie, bar none.


"There are two kinds of people in this word: those with loaded guns, and those who dig.  You dig."

"Such ingratitude after all the times I've saved your life."

"Were you gonna die alone?"

Man, there was not an uncool line ever uttered by Clint in those three movies...


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Clint movies - !!  ID your favorites:


"When I get to liking someone, they ain't around long."  "I notice when you get to disliking someone they ain't around for long neither...."

"And where are the hotel guests going to go - ??"  "Out."

"If you hauled beer up this rock, you're insane."  "I may be insane, but I'm not stupid. I didn't carry it, you did. It's in your pack (pulls a six-pack out of his backpack.)."

"Ah-ah, I know what you're thinking, "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I've kind of lost track myself. But being this is a .44 Magnum — the most powerful handgun in the world — and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?"


----------



## skibum (Aug 29, 2006)

You smell good holmes. What is that? Eau de' doo dah day?


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Clint movies - !!  ID your favorites:
> 
> 
> "When I get to liking someone, they ain't around long."  "I notice when you get to disliking someone they ain't around for long neither...."
> ...



1) The Outlaw Josey Wales

2) ?

3) The Eiger Sanction

4) Too easy, Dirty Harry

Don't know about that second one... it sounds soo familiar though.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 29, 2006)

The second one is from High Plains Drifter - where he tells the hotel owner to kick everyone out of the hotel so he and his puny sidekick can take over........

Good job on The Eiger Sanction!  That one's kinda obscure.......


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh derr.  Why the hell didn't I know that.  Mental block I guess.


----------



## Sky (Aug 29, 2006)

"Dark is the suede that mows like a harvest"

and

"We come in peace"

Both from Mars Attacks (Tim Burton).  Both from the language deccoder machine.  I love that flick

Somone early on had the Ghostbusters quote, "Shhh...listen, do you smell that?"


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

Fragile... hmm... must be Italian.

Some men are Baptists, others Catholics. My father was an Oldsmobile man.

In the heat of battle my father wove a tapestry of obscenities that as far as we know is still hanging in space over Lake Michigan.


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

He worked in profanity the way other artists might work in oils or clay. It was his true medium; a master.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

Christmas Story. Perhaps the third most quoteable movie ever.


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Christmas Story. Perhaps the third most quoteable movie ever.



Behind Caddy Shack and what else?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

Office Space.

I wasn't sure about the #1 and 2. IFC called Office Space the "most quotable movie ever", and I figured there had to be at least one other close to it (maybe Ghostbusters, or Weird Sciens?).


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

Ah good call.  Stripes has gotta be up there too.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, top 3 is tough. Gotta be a revolving top ten, at the narrowest.

Shh, listen...do you smell something?

How about a nice, greasy pork sandwich, served in a dirty ashtray?...He pukes, you die.

Well, I didn't think it was a whale's dick, honey. Hi Grammy,hi Grampy. I'm not a moron, you know....Is that my grandparents in there?


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 30, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, top 3 is tough. Gotta be a revolving top ten, at the narrowest.
> 
> Shh, listen...do you smell something?
> 
> ...



Bill Paxton was hilarious as brother Chet in Weird Science.  

Lady, I wanna get to the bottom of this. ASAFP. 
Lisa: Oh, so do I. 
Chet: But first I'd like to... butter your muffin. 
Lisa: Why do you have to be such a wanker? 
Chet: Because I get off on it!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the cleaned-up version of that scene, dubbed for TV. it becomes "But first, I'd like to better know ya, muffin."  Which is just stupid.

Do you think they're happy being catatonic in a closet?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> Fragile... hmm... must be Italian.
> 
> Some men are Baptists, others Catholics. My father was an Oldsmobile man.
> 
> In the heat of battle my father wove a tapestry of obscenities that as far as we know is still hanging in space over Lake Michigan.



Sorry to nit pick.  I love IMDB.com...

Mr. Parker: Fra-gee-lay. That must be Italian. 
Mrs. Parker: Uh, I think that says FRAGILE, dear. 
Mr. Parker: Oh, yeah.

Great movie!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2006)

For dinner, we have Fraunch fries, Fraunch dressing, and Fraunch bread. And to drink, Peru!


----------



## Moose (Aug 31, 2006)

"A sewer rat might taste like pumpkin pie, but I'd never know 'cause I wouldn't eat the filthy mother f'er"


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 1, 2006)

Said by the famouse arnold

"No Billy! Billy get to da choppa!"

SnowRider


----------



## mountaindude (Sep 2, 2006)

Marc said:


> 1) The Outlaw Josey Wales
> 
> 2) ?
> 
> ...


The second quote is from "Pale Rider"


----------



## mountaindude (Sep 2, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> For dinner, we have Fraunch fries, Fraunch dressing, and Fraunch bread. And to drink, Peru!


"Better off Dead"


----------



## mountaindude (Sep 2, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> The second one is from High Plains Drifter - where he tells the hotel owner to kick everyone out of the hotel so he and his puny sidekick can take over........
> 
> Good job on The Eiger Sanction!  That one's kinda obscure.......


Ohhhh, you're right, it is from "high plains drifter" my mistake.  Good call.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 2, 2006)

mountaindude said:


> Ohhhh, you're right, it is from "high plains drifter" my mistake.  Good call.



*Phew!!* - mountaindude - I was gonna hafta get all over you on that one.  Don't mess with Clint - ever.


----------



## mountaindude (Sep 2, 2006)

What was his last line from "Unforgiven"..........."or I'll come back here and kill every last one of you sons a b...tches"


----------



## Marc (Sep 5, 2006)

*Buck Laughlin:* Doctor, question that's always bothered me and a lot of people: Mayflower, combined with Philadelphia - a no-brainer, right? Cause this is where the Mayflower landed. Not so. It turns out Columbus actually set foot somewhere down in the West Indies. Little known fact.

*Buck Laughlin:* I went to one of those obedience places once... it was all going well until they spilled hot candle wax on my private parts. 

*Buck Laughlin:* I don't think I could ever get used to being poked and prodded. I told my proctologist one time, "Why don't you take me out to dinner and a movie sometime?"


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2006)

[trying to coerce his son to get down from jumping off the roof] 
Max Berman: I'll gouge your right eye out with my thumb, I shit you not, you little freak! Now, will you get down here? I'm gonna punch you in the eye till it turns to jelly! I'll stab you with forks till you bleed, how bout that? 

Meg Swan: Thanks a lot, you stupid hotel manager! 


Meg Swan: You obviously don't know my dog.

We love that movie.  We have two Beatrices of our own.  No we don't have braces and our dogs have never seen us in action.


----------



## Sky (Sep 6, 2006)

Who made that man a gunner?

I did sir, he's my cousin.  Private Philip @sshole.

How many @ssholes do we have on this ship?

*in chorus*  YO!

(Spaceballs....got to love it.)


----------

